# Rifle loading up, ready to blow



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Rifle ice pack is thick, Rose up a foot or so, brown water at edges. May slow with slower melt next few days with no rain. This is at Greenwood rd. Watching...


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The canoe liveries have their fingers and toes crossed hoping that the ice doesn't jam like it did last year. Between the ice and storm damage the liveries took a pretty big hit last year. Being in a flood plain, as most of them are, insurance is not really an option. If anyone wonders why the river can show so much change in a year just watch that ice do its thing.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

ridgewalker said:


> The canoe liveries have their fingers and toes crossed hoping that the ice doesn't jam like it did last year. Between the ice and storm damage the liveries took a pretty big hit last year. Being in a flood plain, as most of them are, insurance is not really an option. If anyone wonders why the river can show so much change in a year just watch that ice do its thing.


That is the Rifle River giving payback for the trashing the liveries paying guests do to the river.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Wide open at Greenwood rd. Two days now, high but in the banks and brown with floaties, sticks/branches and ice. Somewhere down river must be piles of ice.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Busted loose behind my place in pinnacle park about 6pm last night. Was locked in between pinnacle bridge n malita road somewhere. But flowing now. Was open at pinnacle bridge on my way home from work yesterday









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pic cstroh, I knew it went somewhere, we had some thick ice up around Skidway, look for snow machine tracks on the big slabs!! Maybe a tip up too!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Still in the banks, "just in" and brown this am. Sunny kinda warm day, should raise by afternoon from snowmelt.


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

I’m starting to think there won’t be much time left to catch some fresh fish by the time the river is wadable. It’s about a foot below flood stage and isn’t projected to drop much through next Monday.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

The rifle has a big watershed and there's still snow on the ground. We're just going to have to wait it out. I'm usually catching fish by now


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It rose 5-6 inches from Saturday to Sunday in Omer, with just sunny day melt water.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

6 + inches heavy snow in Skidway/Westbranch area Sunday afternoon, melting fast this week, got to go somewhere.


----------

